# Great work by our member TeamRienza



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done Davy for progressing NI Aires expansion, really shows what the right approach and perseverance can deliver.

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/topic.php?t=16492

Terry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Terry, but I am pushing at an open door. Some early legwork was carried out by Ally, owner of motorhomecraic. There may well have been work done by other individuals or groups. The council could see the potential and were working on a redevelopment strategy for the district including tourism in its many forms. I am really just acting as a conduit for motorhomers and trying to ensure any provision is fit for purpose.

The members on facts have helped by filling out the survey for the council at the turn of the year.

Early days, but if all goes well we could have up to 9 coastal parking locations with 3 or 4 serviced. It could have the potential to change council attitudes throughout N. Ireland. Others are working hard in the Republic with promising results such as the Aire at Cobh.

Davy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

TeamRienza said:


> Thanks Terry, but I am pushing at an open door. Some early legwork was carried out by Ally, owner of motorhomecraic. There may well have been work done by other individuals or groups. The council could see the potential and were working on a redevelopment strategy for the district including tourism in its many forms. I am really just acting as a conduit for motorhomers and trying to ensure any provision is fit for purpose.
> 
> The members on facts have helped by filling out the survey for the council at the turn of the year.
> 
> ...


But the main point is that you, Ally and others are 'pushing' and obviously giving a positive picture of motorhomers that is bearing fruit for the whole motorhoming community, well done.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good news and well done. Its worth publicising this as it progresses as it may well help others who are pushing councils for similar across the country. I think it will always be a struggle especially in England but once there are half a dozen shining example success stories it will be a lot easier to prove the case for aires in similar circumstances.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news Davy and well done!

If I can help when I'm back in the summer I will.


----------

